# Festool Cabinet Construction-Lebanon, IN



## tturner

So Sorry, meant to say they are interested in more that just the bottom line….


----------



## copcarcollector

I agree 100%

I attended two classes at their Las Vegas training facility last year, Festool System Essentials and Advanced Router Techniques. I am a super newbie in woodworking and got a lot out of both classes. At 6-7 participants per class, you get great one on one instruction. Steve Bace in Henderson is great! There was a mix of hobbyists and professionals in both classes, everyone said they had a good time and learned a lot. I agree, it is not a 2 day sales pitch, you get detailed instruction on the various tools and the best ways to get the most use out of them.

I have signed up for the cabinet class this coming March and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## JAAune

They don't need do sales pitches. All they have to do is get their tools into people's hands. Sticker shock seems to go away at that point. I've unintentionally sold two Festool 12v drills to a couple people after they saw mine and tried it out.


----------



## dgage

Thanks for the review and feedback as I've been a Festool hobbyist for many years. I'll look to take a couple courses this year.


----------



## WoodJitsu

Been wanting to do this for a long time, I'll have to get in there asap


----------



## timbertailor

What you can do with the TS55\75 really can replace the table saw.
I love my Festool but I really have to just be strong and try not to drink too much of that green Kool Aid. It is addictive. Like JAAune said, "just get the tools in their hands" and you will feel the difference.

I try not to do any job site work but if I did it for a living, I would be florescent green.

Glad you enjoyed your classes and the company you kept.


----------

